# vmware-server vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r2

## pieter_parker

https://bugs.gentoo.org/269331

genau das dort beschriebene problem tritt auch bei mir auf

habe mir den link durch gelesen, habe gegoggelt, aber wie loese ich das problem ?

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

die Lösung steht im Bugreport.

1. nutze die gleiche Version vom GCC für Kernel und die VMWare Module

2. CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS muss auf y stehen, damit die Module sauber durch den Compiler übersetzt werden können.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## pieter_parker

CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS hab ich im kernel an

ich hab den bug rebort so verstanden das das mit der gleichen gcc version keine loesung war !?

wie und wo sage ich denn das die gleiche gcc version genutzt werden soll ?

(?warum ist das eigentlich nicht autoamtisch der fall)

----------

## bbgermany

Schau doch mal, mit welchem gcc dein Kernel übersetzt wurde. Unter dmesg findest du mit welchem gcc dein kernel übersetzt wurde:

```

[    0.000000] LLinux version 2.6.30-gentoo-r1 (root@zeus) (gcc version 4.3.3 (Gentoo 4.3.3-r2 p1.1, pie-10.1.5) ) #2 SMP Tue Jun 16 18:41:44 CEST 2009

```

Dann schau mal mit gcc --version, welchen Compile du grad im Einsatz hast:

```

zeus ~ # gcc --version

gcc (Gentoo 4.3.3-r2 p1.1, pie-10.1.5) 4.3.3

Copyright (C) 2008 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

Dies ist freie Software; die Kopierbedingungen stehen in den Quellen. Es

gibt KEINE Garantie; auch nicht für MARKTGÄNGIGKEIT oder FÜR SPEZIELLE ZWECKE.

zeus ~ #

```

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Max Steel

Unter Umständen hilft ein einfaches neukompilieren, durch diese "verschiedene GCC-Version" Sache, wie meine Vorredner bereits erklärt haben.

----------

## pieter_parker

ich glaub ich verstehe euch nicht ganz

```

cat /var/log/dmesg |grep "0.000000] Linux version"

[    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 (root@server) (gcc version 4.3.2 (Gentoo 4.3.2-r3 p1.6, pie-10.1.5) ) #15 SMP Sun Jun 28 19:57:35 Local time zone must be set--see zic

```

```

gcc --version

gcc (Gentoo 4.3.2-r3 p1.6, pie-10.1.5) 4.3.2

```

fuer mich sieht das beides gleich aus

hier die zeilen die emerge bei mir auswirft wenn es fehlschlaegt

```

>>> Failed to emerge app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r2, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r2/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r2:

 *

 * ERROR: app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3667:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2785:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                                               CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                                              LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                                           ${BUILD_FIXES}                                          ${BUILD_PARAMS}                              ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=   auto-build VMWARE_VER=VME_S1B1 KERNEL_DIR=/usr/src/linux KBUILD_OUTPUT=/lib/modules/2.6.29-gentoo-r5/build

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r2/temp/environment'.

 *

```

falls es wichtig ist und euch hilft mir zuhelfen hier noch ein emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q6600_@_2.40GHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 29 Jun 2009 13:15:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r2

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.tiscali.nl/ http://gentoo.mneisen.org/ "

LC_ALL="de_DE@euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j8"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl alsa berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups dri dt dvd flac fortran gdbm gpm gtk iconv id3tag imlib ipv6 isdnlog kde lm_sensors midi mmx mmxext mp3 mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia opengl openmp pam pcre perl pppd python qt3 readline reflection session spl sse sse2 ssl ssse3 svg sysfs tcpd unicode win32codecs wxwindows x264 x86 xorg xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia vesa vga"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## Max Steel

Kannst du von der Fehlermeldung noch so 30 - 50 cm mehr ausgeben, oder einfach 30 - 50 Zeilen, auf jeden Fall muss der erste Fehler dabei sein, und die Aktion kurz davor.

----------

## pieter_parker

hehehe 30cm mehr fehlermeldung bitte  :D 

hier die gesamte build.log datei

```

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.29-gentoo-r5/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.29-gentoo-r5

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...                                                                                                                [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking vmware-any-any-update115.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r2/work

>>> Unpacking ./vmware-any-any-update115/vmmon.tar to /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r2/work

 * Applying various patches (bugfixes/updates) ...

 *   000_all_makefile-include-directory.patch ...                                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 *   020_all_epoll-def-warnings.patch ...                                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * Done with patching

 * Applying various patches (bugfixes/updates) ...

 *   030_all_fix-linux-headers.patch ...                                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 *   035_all_kernel-2.6.25.patch ...                                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 *   040_all_kernel-2.6.27.patch ...                                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Done with patching

 * Converting vmmon-only/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                                                                                                     [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking ./vmware-any-any-update115/vmnet.tar to /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r2/work

 * Applying various patches (bugfixes/updates) ...

 *   000_all_makefile-include-directory.patch ...                                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 *   020_all_epoll-def-warnings.patch ...                                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * Done with patching

 * Applying various patches (bugfixes/updates) ...

 *   021_all_wireless_fix.patch ...                                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 *   025_all_kernel-2.6.25.patch ...                                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 *   030_all_kernel-2.6.27.patch ...                                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Done with patching

 * Converting vmnet-only/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                                                                                                     [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r2/work

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r2/work ...

 * Preparing vmmon module

make -j8 HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS= auto-build VMWARE_VER=VME_S1B1 KERNEL_DIR=/usr/src/linux KBUILD_OUTPUT=/lib/modules/2.6.29-gentoo-r5/build

Using 2.6.x kernel build system.

make -C /usr/src/linux/include/.. M=$PWD SRCROOT=$PWD/. modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5'

make[1]: warning: jobserver unavailable: using -j1.  Add `+' to parent make rule.

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r2/work/vmmon-only/linux/driver.o

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r2/work/vmmon-only/./include/x86.h:21,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r2/work/vmmon-only/linux/driver.h:15,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r2/work/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:53:

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r2/work/vmmon-only/./include/x86apic.h:80:1: warning: "APIC_BASE_MSR" redefined

In file included from /usr/src/linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5/arch/x86/include/asm/fixmap_32.h:29,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5/arch/x86/include/asm/fixmap.h:5,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5/arch/x86/include/asm/apic.h:8,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5/arch/x86/include/asm/smp.h:13,

                 from include/linux/smp.h:36,

                 from include/linux/topology.h:33,

                 from include/linux/mmzone.h:767,

                 from include/linux/gfp.h:4,

                 from include/linux/kmod.h:22,

                 from include/linux/module.h:13,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r2/work/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:16:

/usr/src/linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5/arch/x86/include/asm/apicdef.h:132:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r2/work/vmmon-only/./include/vmci_kernel_defs.h:27,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r2/work/vmmon-only/./common/vmciContext.h:20,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r2/work/vmmon-only/linux/driver.h:22,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r2/work/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:54:

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r2/work/vmmon-only/./include/compat_wait.h:60: error: conflicting types for 'poll_initwait'

include/linux/poll.h:67: error: previous declaration of 'poll_initwait' was here

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r2/work/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c: In function 'LinuxDriver_Open':

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r2/work/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:579: error: 'struct task_struct' has no member named 'euid'

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r2/work/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c: In function '__LinuxDriver_Ioctl':

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r2/work/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:1530: error: 'struct task_struct' has no member named 'suid'

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r2/work/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:1531: error: 'struct task_struct' has no member named 'cap_permitted'

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r2/work/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:1796: error: 'struct task_struct' has no member named 'euid'

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r2/work/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:1796: error: 'struct task_struct' has no member named 'uid'

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r2/work/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:1797: error: 'struct task_struct' has no member named 'fsuid'

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r2/work/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:1797: error: 'struct task_struct' has no member named 'uid'

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r2/work/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:1798: error: 'struct task_struct' has no member named 'egid'

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r2/work/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:1798: error: 'struct task_struct' has no member named 'gid'

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r2/work/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:1799: error: 'struct task_struct' has no member named 'fsgid'

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r2/work/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:1799: error: 'struct task_struct' has no member named 'gid'

make[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r2/work/vmmon-only/linux/driver.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r2/work/vmmon-only] Error 2

make[1]: *** [sub-make] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5'

make: *** [vmmon.ko] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3667:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2785:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                                               CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                                              LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                                           ${BUILD_FIXES}                                          ${BUILD_PARAMS}                              ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=   auto-build VMWARE_VER=VME_S1B1 KERNEL_DIR=/usr/src/linux KBUILD_OUTPUT=/lib/modules/2.6.29-gentoo-r5/build

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r2/temp/environment'.

```

----------

## Max Steel

Hmmm so wie das aussieht scheint dVMWare-modules 1.0.0.15 sich mit dem 2.6.19 KErnel zu beißen, probier mal eine neuere VMWare Version aus, z.B. die 2.0.1.156735-r1 (die aktuellste vmware-console)

unmasken geht ganz bequem per autounmask. Oder eben konventionell per Try & Fail

----------

## pieter_parker

vmware2 hatte ich drauf gehabt

aber mir scheint so als laufe die gesamte vmware2 steuerung per web interface ab

ansich ist das super nur siehe da -> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-767903-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

das ist bei mir aktuel extrem lahm und traege im verhalten und macht einfach keine laune so was damit zu machen

----------

## bbgermany

Es gibt wohl einen Fix für >=2.6.28. Schau dir mal das hier an: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=264098

Vielleicht bekommst du den Fix eingespielt und dann das ganze durch den Compiler gescheucht.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## pieter_parker

ich verstehe nicht .. was muss ich tun ?

----------

## bbgermany

Das Problem ist, dass die Module sich nicht gegen die Kernelsourcen kompilieren lassen, weil sich anscheinend Strukturen innerhalb des Kernel verändert haben. Es gibt Quellen, die bereits Patche/Fixe haben um dieses Problem zu umgehen.

Hier findest du passende Modulquellen: http://communities.vmware.com/thread/205686

Wenn du die übersetzt bekommst, dann solltest du dir einfach mal anschauen, wie du ein Overlay für diese Module baust und dann einfach installieren.

Alternativ könntest du mal die 1.0.0.15-r2 aus dem VMWare Overlay versuchen. Einfach via layman installieren und dann probieren. Da scheint es einen 2.6.27 Fix für das vmnet und vmmon Modul zu geben.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## grim

Hallo,

gleiches Problem mit Overlay vmware-modules-1.0.0.23.

Die offizielle Version vmware-server-2.0.1-156745.x86_64 hat das bleiche Problem.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Gruß 

grim

----------

## bbgermany

Gut, ich muss gestehen, ich habe kein x86_64 und ich verwende vmware-server-2.0.1.156745-r1 und vmware-modules-1.0.0.24 mit gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r1. Die Kombination funktioniert ohne Probleme.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## grim

Hallo,

geht auch mit amd64

folgendes in die package.keywords:

```

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources ~amd64

app-emulation/vmware-modules ~amd64

app-emulation/vmware-server ~amd64

```

Kernel neu backen (2.6.30-r1) ; ob es notwendig ist oder nicht keine ahnung  :Cool: 

Danach vmware-server mergen.

Geht!

Gruss

grim

----------

## pieter_parker

ich verstehe nicht wie was ich nun machen muss damit vmware-server (version 1) sich bauen bauen laesst ?!?!

----------

## pieter_parker

wie rufe ich bei vmware-server 2 die vmware server console auf ?

----------

## bbgermany

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> ich verstehe nicht wie was ich nun machen muss damit vmware-server (version 1) sich bauen bauen laesst ?!?!

 

Du musst dir ein neues ebuild bauen und dann die Quellen aus meinem Link als zu übersetzende Quellen nutzen. 

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> wie rufe ich bei vmware-server 2 die vmware server console auf ?

 

Die gibt es nur noch als Browserplugin via Web http://<vmware-maschine>:8222/

MfG. Stefan

----------

## pieter_parker

ist schon etwas abzusehen wann eine einfachere loesung kommen wird um vmware-server 1 wieder zum laufen zubekommen ?

oder laeuft der mit aelteren vmware-modules noch ? wenn welches vmware-modules und welcher kernel sind die letzten aktuellen womit es zusammen gut ging ?

----------

## bbgermany

Wohl eher weniger. VMWare Server 1.x wird wohl auf lange Frist gesehen nicht groß weiterentwickelt. Immerhin will VMWare ja die v2.x unter die Leute bringen.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## pieter_parker

welche vmware-server 1 version und welche kernel version sind die beiden letzen aktuelsten die mit einander funktionieren ?

----------

## bbgermany

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> welche vmware-server 1 version und welche kernel version sind die beiden letzen aktuelsten die mit einander funktionieren ?

 

Soweit ich das bis dato gelesen habe ist vmware-server-1.0.9 mit vmware-modules-1.0.0.15 (patched version) mit Kernel 2.6.30 lauffähig. Das Problem sind halt die Patches für die vmware-modules vmnet und vmmon.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## pieter_parker

nein, ich meinte welche kernel version und welche vmware-modules version laufen zusammen ohne das man etwas patchen muss ?

----------

## bbgermany

Wenn du Module ab dem 2.6.27 nicht mehr sauber durch den Compiler wandern, bleibt ja eigentlich nur noch 2.6.26. VMWare 1.x ist eh etwas älter. Vielleicht solltest du wirklich darüber nachdenken, ob du nicht auf VMWare 2.x wechselst. Bei mir hier läuft das recht stabil (mal abgesehen davon, dass der Rechner bei mir nicht mit Überpower gesegnet ist).

MfG. Stefan

----------

